# touch screen



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Mylink came in 2013. The only way to get a touch screen in earlier models was to have factory navigation installed.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

MyLink came in 2012, but was an Option. I believe in 2013 it became Standard.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> MyLink came in 2012, but was an Option. I believe in 2013 it became Standard.


Mylink didn't come out until 2013. A touchscreen was available in previous year models but only with an upgraded navigation radio.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ok, so it just wasn't on the Cruze in 2012 then. So I guess it was an option in 2013 and standard on 2014? Or is it sill just an option?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

No it came out in 2013 as a standard except for 1LT and LS models. The 1LT had it as an option and then I don't think you couldn't even get it on an LS model.

The 2012 and previous models had a system that looked similar to MyLink but it was only with a navigation radio.

MyLink today has two options. Either with navigation or without with a cost difference of around 800-1000 dollars.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there schulte54,

I will be happy to look into this for you and I can also provide your vehicle build sheet. Feel free to send us a private message with your email address and VIN if any further assistance is needed. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> No it came out in 2013 as a standard except for 1LT and LS models. The 1LT had it as an option and then I don't think you couldn't even get it on an LS model.
> 
> The 2012 and previous models had a system that looked similar to MyLink but it was only with a navigation radio.
> 
> MyLink today has two options. Either with navigation or without with a cost difference of around 800-1000 dollars.


Any difference between the 13 MyLink and 14 MyLink?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Any difference between the 13 MyLink and 14 MyLink?


Yes, 13 is buggy like the 1st version of Cue was in Cadillac. 14 added more features like txt and siri as well as better indexing process. I can't speak for nav or upgraded systems.


----------

